
Show HN: The easiest A/B testing tool with full Google Analytics integration - changeagain_me
http://www.changeagain.me/
======
dhimes
About your market: Do you market to SEO folks? Or directly to the businesses
who are trying to optimize? I am curious because your pricing plans start at 2
websites, which makes me think the former.

------
dhimes
Just quickly: typo in the Juho Tunkelo testimonial. "Medium" has a glitch.

